# Need Advice - Flamingo vs Elara



## Pardytime (May 27, 2016)

I am planning a trip to Vegas for 3 'mature' ladies for 5 nights in July and am having a hard time deciding where to stay - HGVC Flamingo or HGVC Elara.  I currently have a two bedroom grand reserved at the Elara, but it will use 68% more points than a two bedroom at the Flamingo. 

Is it worth this much extra points/cost to stay at the Elara?

The two bdrm grand was all that was available when I reserved, and I know the Flamingo 2 bdrm isn't as spacious, but aside from that, is there any significant factor I should be considering?  

Tks.


----------



## VacationForever (May 27, 2016)

While location of Elara is a lititle setback from the strip, it is still in a better lovation compared with the HGVC Flamingo.  I don't know about HGVC point system but summer is an easy trade because everyday is above 100 degrees.

I don't like Elara rooms as they are too modern for my taste.  I have not stayed at HGVC Flamimgo.


----------



## Janann (May 27, 2016)

I have stayed in a two bedroom at the Flamingo a couple times, and have never stayed at the Elara.  I'm still hoping to get to the Elara some day.

It might help you decide by thinking about the question in terms of what you would do with those extra points if you don't spend them at Elara.  If the points would get you a week at the beach, it might be worth it to switch to the Flamingo.


----------



## IrishDave (May 27, 2016)

Here's a copy of a post I did on another thread.

I've stayed at both Elara and Flamingo at least twice each...kinda lost count. I go back and forth as to which I prefer, Elara has nicer creature comforts, Flamingo has a better location. Reading between the lines, you might prefer Elara. No way would I swap from Flamingo to the Grandview, the Flamingo location is just too good and to me the noise was not really an issue. If there's any swapping go to Elara.

I've read some folks complaining about the pool noise at Flamingo. I've only noticed it during the day and it's never been an issue for me, but I have a pretty high tolerance for that kind of thing especially in the afternoon...it's Vegas, it's supposed to be fun!  I wouldn't characterize the pool noise as "loud, loud", just noticeable. Higher floors would be better to mitigate noise, but they all face the pool.

The Flamingo is right on the monorail so all of the MGM properties on the south strip are easily accessible via the monorail and almost anything else is easily walkable. Flamingo, Caesar's, Bally's, Paris, Bellagio, the Linq and the Linq Promenade, and Harrah's are all a short walk. Mirage, Venetian, and Palazzo are a bit further on the north side, Planet Hollywood and Cosmopolitan about the same on the south, but doable. There's really no need for a car at either Flamingo or Elara unless you want to go off strip, you could save a few bucs by just renting one for your side trips. Flamingo rooms are a bit dated but it's currently under renovation. 

Elara is a more upscale, more modern property and feels more removed from the strip, although the walk through the shopping mall to Planet Hollywood is about the same as HGVC Flamingo to the front of Flamingo casino. It is a more quiet property overall, but usually requires more points. 

Elara has easy access to Planet Hollywood, Cosmopolitan and all of City Center, plus Bellagio. Walking up to the Paris and Bally's is easy and the Flamingo/Linq/Caesars area isn't too bad. Mirage, Venetian, Palazzo are a bit too far for me from Elara. Also, the south strip is a bit of a hike from Elara, but you can tram from Excalibur to Luxor and Mandalay Bay. I'd actually cab it to south strip, but I'm lazy. Monorail access is a breeze at Flamingo and a pain at Elara. 

The mall and PH give you many more food options and easy access to a greater variety of shops. Parking at the Elara is in the same parking structure as PH and the Miracle Mile, very convenient to the hotel. Much better than the HGVC Flamingo parking in the ancient, grubby Flamingo garage that seems miles away. Both are free to guests.

The Elara pool is a bit plain, but nice. The pool is only about 3ft deep everywhere, but cabanas are available at a very reasonable food/drink minimum. Decent small bar, definitely not a party scene, but larger and nicer than the HGVC Flamingo pool. It has a good number of cabanas if you're interested. If you're a pool party person, big edge to HGVC Flamingo with the access agreement with the Flamingo casino's Go pool. However, the rooms at Elara are quieter as there is no noise from the Go pool or the clubs at the Cromwell.


----------



## Pardytime (May 29, 2016)

Thanks to all for your input.  I have decided to keep my reservation at the Elara.  With some modification (requiring someone sleeping on a sofabed for one night) , I managed to get the difference in points down enough to satisfy me.  

The comment from Janann re: "If the points would get you a week at the beach, it might be worth it to switch to the Flamingo."  really put the value of the extra points into perspective.

Sptung:  I too find the Elara a little too modern for my tastes, but it can be brighter than the Flamingo, as it has floor to ceiling windows.

IrishDave:  Your comparison was extremely helpful.

Thanks again.


----------



## arnief (May 29, 2016)

We almost always stay at the Flamingo... The Elara is nice and modern, and some room views are out of this world. We love the Flamingo location, walk right out to the strip and you are right next to Caesars, Bally's the Linq, etc...

One day we will stay at the Elara but our points package doesn't permit that right now.


----------



## TheWizz (May 30, 2016)

I've stayed in both Flamingo and Elara (among others) and prefer the location and rooms at Elara.  I booked a 2BR corner unit and loved the massive bedroom and views of The Strip.  A std 2BR corner unit is floors 4-39 I believe, so I called and requested as high a floor as possible and was put on the 35th floor, so had great views from there.  Enjoy the trip!


----------



## VacationForever (May 30, 2016)

I do prefer the location of Elara over Flamimgo.  I guess it depends on which part of the strip you want to be close to.


----------



## Pardytime (May 31, 2016)

sptung said:


> I do prefer the location of Elara over Flamimgo.  I guess it depends on which part of the strip you want to be close to.



Agree.  For this trip, location is a significant factor.  For the first night, we are planning to walk to the new T-Mobile arena for a show.  We also have dinner plans at NYNY later in the week. The Elara is about .6 mile (1 km) closer to these places.
Walking is my first choice, if feasible (distance, heat).  My experience with cabs in Vegas and Orlando in the past few years has pushed me from my traditionalist approach, to wanting to try alternatives, such as Uber.


----------



## tompalm (May 31, 2016)

Pardytime said:


> Thanks to all for your input.  I have decided to keep my reservation at the Elara.  With some modification (requiring someone sleeping on a sofabed for one night) , I managed to get the difference in points down enough to satisfy me.
> 
> The comment from Janann re: "If the points would get you a week at the beach, it might be worth it to switch to the Flamingo."  really put the value of the extra points into perspective.
> 
> ...



Smart choice. The heat in July will be bad and at Elara you can walk around the shopping mall, go out to eat, see a show, go shopping and never have to worry about the hot weather. Planet Holiywood and Paris are very close if you want to gamble.


----------



## brp (Jun 2, 2016)

We own at Flamingo and have stayed there several times now. We really like the place for location and convenience. We really like The Linq, so being able to walk right there is great. Also, we stay there for the Rock and Roll Marathon, and this is right at the finish line.

We visited Elara on our last trip and really liked the look. We will likely try to stay there on a non-Marathon trip in the future. The points required for both are the same for much of the calendar with only a few differences.

Cheers.


----------



## Ken Martin (Jun 6, 2016)

The Flamingo HGVC is the most walk able location and best access to the Monorail.  Also in the summer it is hot everywhere.  Drtink plenty of water. The Flamingo casiono is just steps away from the timeshare.


----------



## Pardytime (Jun 6, 2016)

*Getting Around*

I would like to note a few transportation issues that I took into consideration in my decision to stay at the Elara:

1.  Monorail.  I am not a fan of the monorail.  It has been out of service 1 time out of 5 that I have tried to use it, or it has stopped running by the time I want to head home, and 1 time the ticket dispenser wouldn't accept cash.  To access the Flamingo monorail station, which is just east of the HGVC Flamingo, you have to walk west to the taxi area at the Flamingo Hotel, then walk the overpass back past the HGVC Flamingo. (did 3 lengths of that route when I had to go back for a charge card to pay for a ticket) The monorail stations are also placed at the back of the casinos, a long Vegas block away from the strip.  Once you get three people headed somewhere along it's route, it becomes almost the same cost to take a taxi, which places you at the hotel entrance. I don't mean to dis the monorail, as I applaud the concept, but for me it hasn't worked out very well.

2.  Taxi.   I have found the taxi service in Flamingo unreliable and slow in comparison with Elara.  I have also experienced this at the Karen Ave HGVC property, where I waited 1/2 hr once when heading to the airport.  Never had an issue at the Elara.

3.  Valet.  If I have a car I use Valet service which is friendly and quick in both locations. I will have a car this time.

As mentioned by others, both locations are walkable to many casinos, shows etc, and closer to the action than Karen Ave or the Boulevard, which is why I didn't consider them for this trip. Since I have decided not to stay at the Flamingo, I will miss being able to make the short walk to the Yardhouse and Tilted Kilt at the Linq. However I find the walk to the Strip through the Miracle Mile nicer than the walk to through the Flamingo Casino, and it looks like we will be doing this numerous times.


----------



## Jodi0415 (Jun 6, 2016)

Elara's a great choice!! Enjoy!


----------



## brp (Jun 6, 2016)

Pardytime said:


> To access the Flamingo monorail station, which is just east of the HGVC Flamingo, you have to walk west to the taxi area at the Flamingo Hotel, then walk the overpass back past the HGVC Flamingo.



There is a set of stairs just to the south of HGVC Flamingo. It has the appearance of being closed, but it isn't. Just go up those stairs and straight to the monorail.

Cheers.


----------



## cds62 (Jun 7, 2016)

Everyone will have their own opinions regarding which is better. I have stayed at both Flamingo and Elara with our most recent trip being Elara in May. In my opinion, Elara is hands down the better resort and location. Depending on which side and floor of the building you will have views of the valley or partial view of the strip, neither of which is available with Flamingo. Elara is attached to Planet Hollywood Casino via The Miracle Mile Shops. By walking through the mall area you are able to access the strip. In July this will be nice since it is air conditioned and you can avoid the heat. There are also many good restaurants inside for you to get something to eat. There are some very reasonable restaurants for breakfast. Some of the units at Elara have been remodeled and look nice. Unfortunately we did not have one when we visited. After staying at both properties, I will always stay at Elara. I feel that the location and amenities can't be beat.


----------



## Krysia (Jun 7, 2016)

I really like both, prefer Elara as I often am the last one out gambling and I feel very safe walking thru the shop area to the Elara, the Flamingo a little less so...although the Flamingo valet that's located back there will always watch til I get to the side door and go in.


----------



## brp (Jun 7, 2016)

Pardytime said:


> 2.  Taxi.   I have found the taxi service in Flamingo unreliable and slow in comparison with Elara.  I have also experienced this at the Karen Ave HGVC property, where I waited 1/2 hr once when heading to the airport.  Never had an issue at the Elara.



Uber/Lyft. Both really easy and punctual at Flamingo.

Cheers.


----------

